# Anyone use iPad for uber??



## rukey (Apr 22, 2019)

I took an Uber recently as a passenger & the driver was using an iPad for the Uber app.

We got chatting about it and he explained it's much easier to screen pings and see the navigation etc.

I like the idea of keeping my phone in my pocket in case of (worst-case scenario.. getting carjacked or robbed etc) and have a spare old iPad hanging about.

Anyone done this??


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I have used a tablet yes. For door dash grub hub lyft and uber. I have a homemade holder in my car. So the tablet will sit flat on the dash . Keep in mind . You can not make phone calls from a ipad . So you will still need your phone .
Also you will be logged into the ipad. But you need to make a call. So you have to log into your account on the phone . But once you log into the phone it automatically logs you out of the ipad . Then you must log back into the device you want to use . I suggest hitting your phone store buying another phone . Adding a new line most phone stores have a deal Second line 15 monthly so on . Two phones is better . You can easily multi app two or more platforms . 
Mainly i use my tablet for youtube vides when i am driving .


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

If you want to use a tablet there are 2 important things:

Don’t use your phone as a hotspot you will keep losing your signal while diving. Get a separate phone number/cell service for your tablet.
Most tablets do not have a good enough GPS for navigation, it will lag badly. Buy a new tablet and make sure it contains a navigation grade GPS. I forget the specific name of it but the geek at the tech store can tell you.
If you just use an old tablet internet connected thru your phone you won’t be happy. It’s fine stationary but not while driving and using to navigate.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> I have used a tablet yes. For door dash grub hub lyft and uber. I have a homemade holder in my car. So the tablet will sit flat on the dash . Keep in mind . You can not make phone calls from a ipad . So you will still need your phone .
> Also you will be logged into the ipad. But you need to make a call. So you have to log into your account on the phone . But once you log into the phone it automatically logs you out of the ipad . Then you must log back into the device you want to use . I suggest hitting your phone store buying another phone . Adding a new line most phone stores have a deal Second line 15 monthly so on . Two phones is better . You can easily multi app two or more platforms .
> Mainly i use my tablet for youtube vides when i am driving .


Phone number work around.

Get Google voice and find a new number. I have a rather easy number to remember. It's a 800 prefix so it even looks business oriented. You will need the app only to call out on the Google number.

Change your phone number on uber to the new number. (yes I use a tablet for Uber)I just said it was the new line

Now when they do call on the Google number it gets forwarded to your phone and not through the app. 1 draw back, you still have to use the tablet to call them.

This works great for several reasons.

1. You now can use your phone to spy on uber. Seeing how the surge map is blocked when your engaged on a ride, you can use your phone to see the surge. You can log in on multiple devices, but can only go online on one device. Trust me I have seen Uber "forget" the surge numerous times and often.

2 hardmount a tablet holder with locking frame. We use them on taxis. Keeps tablet safe and locked down. Also it floor mounts to the seat bolt so you ain't going to lose it to easy. Flexible mount to move where needed.

3. Completly separate your tablet for a work only tax break. So you can get a decent tablet and cell number.

4, it looks professional

5. Landscape mode is prolly the best and safest way to use the app and drive.

6. Rides can see it from the backseat so they can also get a feel for where your going.

6. You can run the pax app to see how many ants are around you and check prices real quick if you are a taxi as well. I often find when I'm sitting at an event Uber's surge is often Hella lot more the you think. Use Uber's pax price as a guide. Now $100 in the app is worth $80 in your pocket. You'll get more then Uber wpuld pay you and its cheeper then Uber.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

rukey said:


> I took an Uber recently as a passenger & the driver was using an iPad for the Uber app.
> 
> We got chatting about it and he explained it's much easier to screen pings and see the navigation etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

using a tablet since day one


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I used to do it until I got my car broken into after leaving the tablet in open view. It was just much more natural to take the phone and put the phone in my pocket when I leave my car


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Phone (Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G Bells and Whistles Edition) - Uber app. 

Since 2018, first a Civic and now a '21 Accord, Android Auto for everything else on my dashboard and instrument cluster. 

So, yes, kinda - but both built in tablets ("infotainment systems") are actually powered by Android 😂


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I hit "Navigate" on Uber, everything beyond is sent to my car's system (now wireless)


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

How's that chauffeur service going?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I hit "Navigate" on Uber, everything beyond is sent to my car's system (now wireless)


Welcome back, @Benjamin M ... good to see you. Hope you are well.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

NewLyftDriver said:


> How's that chauffeur service going?


Bonded, sending paperwork tomorrow for the DMV. Working hard 💪 

DMV will take about three weeks to process, in the meantime I'll be split between Uber and mainly IT work. Building my own algorithm, billing, etc. 


Ted Fink said:


> Welcome back, @Benjamin M ... good to see you. Hope you are well.


Thanks ♥ 

I've been swamped. Ups and downs. I'll try to post here again soon.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> 1. You now can use your phone to spy on uber. Seeing how the surge map is blocked when your engaged on a ride, you can use your phone to see the surge. You can log in on multiple devices, but can only go online on one device. Trust me I have seen Uber "forget" the surge numerous times and often.


I’ve not been able to do that in months. I’ve been running IPad and a phone and whenever I open phone now it syncs with iPad and I can’t surge hunt anymore. Any idea how to fix that?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Not sure on that one. You should only be able to see yourself online accepting trips on only one device.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Livekilometers96 said:


> I’ve not been able to do that in months. I’ve been running IPad and a phone and whenever I open phone now it syncs with iPad and I can’t surge hunt anymore. Any idea how to fix that?


Yes, iPad and phone now sync so spying on surge is a rarity. If you are on a DF, sometimes the devices do not sync.
I’ve used an iPad Pro 12.9 inch for the last 4 1/2 years. It has its own cellular number so I can make phone calls and operate Uber 100% independent from my phone.
@W00dbutcher Notes many of the advantages of using a large tablet. I also run the Alexa app on the iPad. The Alexa app comes in handy to answer of passenger questions about the area and for music selections. I am very selective who I make aware of this.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Yes, iPad and phone now sync so spying on surge is a rarity. If you are on a DF, sometimes the devices do not sync.
> I’ve used an iPad Pro 12.9 inch for the last 4 1/2 years. It has its own cellular number so I can make phone calls and operate Uber 100% independent from my phone.
> @W00dbutcher Notes many of the advantages of using a large tablet. I also run the Alexa app on the iPad. The Alexa app comes in handy to answer of passenger questions about the area and for music selections. I am very selective who I make aware of this.


Incidentally, I use industrial Velcro to mount the iPad to the dash so I can remove it and take it in with me when I leave the vehicle. The industrial Velcro prevents the tablet from bouncing off the dash when you hit a pothole.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Bought a Samsung Fold3 which folds out to a tablet size and been rocking that for uber and another RS app as you can easily split screen it and have it locked 🔒 in or have another app running side by side. Can split the screen even more etc but two apps displaying FT is enough for me. After I'm done with rs just fold it back in half and into my pocket it goes for regular phone use. Typing on it right now.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

So it's uber, ******* and web surfing all at the same time?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

My personal recommendation is a large phone. Years ago, I bought one of the first Samsung Galaxy Note phones. (Note the lack of a number behind it -- it was the first generation of them.)

When I needed to replace it, Samsung wasn't selling any phones that size. So I got an LG V20, which I've been VERY happy with. I wish LG was staying in the phone business.


----------

